# Itinomonn wa kasumi 240



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Speaking of people who buy knives and don't use them... I've had this for a week already, and I've been too busy to use it!





  








DSC_1680.jpg




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 4, 2015








Got it for a good price used (barely), but I see some small chips on the edge, maybe from shipping. Sharpened out in no time. <3 carbon steel.

It's a little thinner than the website picture one, and has as much belly as you think. However it doesn't curve up until the last bit. If it was a 210mm it'd be way worse.

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/itinomonn-kasumi-240mm-wa-gyuto/

This is basically my workhorse knife now.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Prepped stir fry onions, celery, carrot, leeks effortlessly.  Can confirm, it's a great cutter!


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

these are pretty hefty for a wa handle knife no? they are handsome knives to be sure I have been kinda looking at... more knives lately.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes for sure. I just weighed it. 205 grams. 

Then again depends on what you compare it with. The type of knives I like are heavier, but thin behind the edge. My short list was this one, Kochi, and Watanabe, and now I just added Wakui.

I cut carrots today and it didn't wedge at all, just sailed through.

Also it's real tall at 58mm


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

oh and Kato from JNS but those are out of my budget


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

No idea how I missed that this is stainless clad. I see that as a positive feature even though thinning is less fun. This is by far my favorite gyuto and a fine workhorse. I've been making custom handles, but can't bring myself to get rid of th big beefy D shaped handle. It just works!


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

MK - can you give an update on how you are liking your Itinomon.

I have been looking at the Western Kasumi 240 Ironwood

Is yours the same profile? I've seen some mention the long flat portion, but question if this on a previous iteration?

Many thanks


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

The western looks flatter than mine, which I like. Out of th dozens of chefs knives/ gyutos i have bought and sold, this is one of the few I kept. It is a great cutter and easy to maintain.


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Sorry, the flatter one you prefer?


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Also, I see the Western listed on JNS's and a purchaser has criticised the F&F, particularly the handle when in use with a pinch grip. I have emailed JNS asking if there were any known issues that may have been adressed


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

You'd be paying over $100 more for that upgraded handle.  It's all preference.  Some people like that bolsterless handle at an angle and some don't.  I prefer wa handles anyway and it's easy enough to swap out my own custom, but I like the big oversized wa handle it came with.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

FWIW, just looking at it I don't care for the ironwood handle at all.  Ugly cheap looking, scales possibly have gap problems, too wide at the heel end.  Echoing other comments I'm pretty sure I'd have to grind away some material on the left to get it out of the way of my thumb, but at least after that and some epoxy sealing I'd be happy with the feel and function, if not the looks.

For my eye the profiles look the same.

Bottom line, I personally can't see spending an extra bill for it, but for a bill less than the Wa I might go for it.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I like this handle a lot more but only 210mm and out of stock

http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/western-itinomonn-kasumi-gyuto-210mm-tamamoku-cedar/


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

Just when you think you're getting somewhere


----------



## bonesetter (Nov 11, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> I like this handle a lot more but only 210mm and out of stock
> 
> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/western-itinomonn-kasumi-gyuto-210mm-tamamoku-cedar/


Sooo close to a trigger pull

Might just do it anyway to try it, it looks so lovely


----------

